# Wollomoos - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 7
Eine alte Haustüre vor dem Abbruch des Hauses. Als Dokumentar für altes
Zeug, muss ich natürlich dieses edle Stück für die Nachwelt erhalten. Wenn
auch nur in gemalter Form. Leider verschwinden immer mehr Gegenstände
von der Bildfläche, die noch echte Handwerkskunst sind.

An old door before demolition of the house. As a documentary for old Stuff
I need to get this course valuable piece for posterity. if only in painted form. 
Unfortunately disappear more and more items from the scene that are still
true craftsmanship.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Really nice work, its a shame that it will gone soon. Love the lighting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is great work. I admire how boldly you have put on the shadows and how realistic they look. You are teaching me. I'm not very good at shadows, but I am learning. 

Dies ist eine großartige Arbeit. Ich bewundere, wie mutig Sie in den Schatten gestellt haben, und wie realistisch sie schauen. Sie unterrichten mich. Ich bin nicht gut im Schatten, aber ich lerne.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work as always.


----------

